# Neutering - for or against



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It would help to know how old the dog is  But in general I'm not a big fan of neutering unless it's for health issues (and after the age of 2) and certainly isn't going to help with excessive barking if this is your line of thought.
Excessive barking is usually a training issue and a build up of energy. So are you training? Involved in classes? How much exercise is your dog getting?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Barking= training . 
Teach dog a signal for bark, then one for no bark. Keep dog well-exercised and mentally stimulated. 
Neutering- surgical neutering increases the risk of prostate tumors by 2.4-4.3 times depending on your study ... and neutering decreases the odds of impregnanting a bitch 100%. 
Don't believe w training that peeing inappropriately or aggression are factors swayed by surgically altering an animal.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Big fan of vasectomy. Keeps the testosterone but eliminates the risk of unwanted litters.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

No. I've written about it a hundred times here. Reasons include orthopedic, cancer, longevity, hormonal. Neutering does not solve behavioral issues. I see no reason to EVER neuter a dog. None of my boys are neutered. Zero problems.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

For!
Spaying will reduce the possibility of* Pyrometra *in females*.*

Neutering will reduce the risk of *testicular and Prostate cancer *in Males.
Male dogs have no idea what "cool" is, so losing the family jewels is a non event.



In both cases, the neutered dogs will not have to bear the pain of not being able to mate.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Unless a person is absolutely sure their dog won't get loose, I'm for it. 



Teach the dog to bark. Then teach the dog not to bark.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

According to my vet, the risk of testicular or prostate cancer is so low that even increasing it 100% keeps it very, very low. Neutering doesn't increase it 100% in any case.
Neutering does, however, increase the risk of hemangiosarcoma and osteosarcoma, both of which are quite common to begin with.




jeffscott947 said:


> For!
> Spaying will reduce the possibility of* Pyrometra *in females*.*
> 
> Neutering will reduce the risk of *testicular and Prostate cancer *in Males.
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A dog who has had a vasectomy won't cause an unwanted litter even if he does get loose....



GoldenDude said:


> Unless a person is absolutely sure their dog won't get loose, I'm for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Teach the dog to bark. Then teach the dog not to bark.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Different vets have different opinions. My vet says otherwise.

My young Golden is too precious to lose to Pyrometra, and she will be spayed at about 1.5 yrs old..depending on her development.

Hopefully we all do what's best for the dogs and not for ourselves.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> A dog who has had a vasectomy won't cause an unwanted litter even if he does get loose....



A vasectomy is a terrific option, but will the dog still be motivated to seek out a female in heat? My only point is that people need to be totally honest with themselves when making this decision. If there's a reasonable risk that the dog can escape, I favor neutering. If someone can honestly say that the chance their dog can get loose is remote, then absolutely a vasectomy is a good solution.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My 3-year-old dog is not neutered and won't be unless there's a compelling medical reason to do so. However, it's important to point out that having an intact dog comes with some responsibilities. First of all, you have to manage the dog properly. And you have to be aware that even if your dog has the nicest temperament in the world, certain other dogs (usually neutered males) will not like him because he's intact. You will need to choose his friends carefully: certainly don't take him to a dog park, for example, because the likelihood that he'll get into a fight is a lot higher than if he was neutered. My guy is about the most mellow and kind dog you could wish to meet, but there is one dog (a neutered male border collie) in our extended agility community that absolutely hates him and has tried on several occasions to attack him. That dog's owner also manages him closely and is very careful not to have him off-leash when we're around. There are others, too, that react negatively to him, although not to such an extent as the border collie.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

jeffscott947 said:


> For!
> Spaying will reduce the possibility of* Pyrometra *in females*.*
> 
> Neutering will reduce the risk of *testicular and Prostate cancer *in Males.
> ...


Cutting off your foot will reduce the chance of you getting cancer in your foot. But does that make it a good idea?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Pyometra is a whole different issue from testicular or prostate cancer. Also, the health issues caused by spay haven't been as statistically significant as those caused by neuter.
That said, there are people now promoting ovary sparing spay procedures, which I tend to agree with.



jeffscott947 said:


> Different vets have different opinions. My vet says otherwise.
> 
> My young Golden is too precious to lose to Pyrometra, and she will be spayed at about 1.5 yrs old..depending on her development.
> 
> Hopefully we all do what's best for the dogs and not for ourselves.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

jeffscott947 said:


> For!
> Spaying will reduce the possibility of* Pyrometra *in females*.*
> 
> Neutering will reduce the risk of *testicular and Prostate cancer *in Males.
> ...


Actually neutering INCREASES the chances for the boys of prostate tumors. Obviously the testicles are not there so yeah- it def reduces odds of that. 
https://www.cuvs.org/sites/default/files/inline-files/1-4 Bentley Thalheim - SpayNeuter.pdf

Surgical castration also increases the odds of several very common cancers. 

Girls otoh- spay them after one cycle. Pyo is too dangerous.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

jeffscott947 said:


> Different vets have different opinions. My vet says otherwise.
> 
> My young Golden is too precious to lose to Pyrometra, and she will be spayed at about 1.5 yrs old..depending on her development.
> 
> Hopefully we all do what's best for the dogs and not for ourselves.


These are not things for opinion- they are just proven statistics. I agree w you on the spay. NOT on the removal of testicles. When we 'hope to do the best' we must do the research and decide what the best actually is. Veterinarians don't know people can be trusted to keep a dog from breeding (which holds more risks than just more puppies in the world) so like most things, this is a blanket approach- a herd approach. It's not scientifically verifiable though...and if your vet says that removing testicles reduces odds of prostate tumors, either he is not keeping up or he is misleading his clients, or the clients are mishearing what he is advising.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Pyometra is a whole different issue from testicular or prostate cancer. Also, the health issues caused by spay haven't been as statistically significant as those caused by neuter.
> That said, there are people now promoting ovary sparing spay procedures, which I tend to agree with.


I was looking into this before and thought this was the answer for me and my dog but with my vet who is one of the top surgeons in my area and also donates time at u of Penn said that if ANY of the uterus is left behind (the uterine stump) the same risk for pyometria is basically the same. This means you could do the ovary sparring spay procedure and down the road still have to do the full spay procedure. So we thought why the risk of 2 surgeries. We decided it was best to leave Maggie intact and just watch for signs of pyometria. Which she said wasn't that prevalent. Some studies show just 2.2 to 4% occurrence in intact females.

So the ovary sparring spay is still a decision to be made individually. I don't think it's the answer for everyone.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

As always, there are alot of opinions on this: Note the tidbit on neutering and prostate cancer)


Pyometra: Why You Should Spay Sooner Than Later



*Unfortunately, just like in human medicine; what was "fact" once, becomes fiction later ...ie: humans eating eggs..Margarine is healthier than butter..etc etc. Fact is always fact..until dis-proven later!
*


If anyone here is old enough to remember the highly touted Thalidomide in the 50's ; that was another disaster with deadly results. 

*Being on guard ALWAYS is the best practice.*



My vet is a WSU grad and returns twice yearly for updates. She is only in her early 40's but is the #2 surgeon at the practice. The owner is #1 of course.
I trust their opinions as educated ones and to date, have not been disappointed


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

laprincessa said:


> Cutting off your foot will reduce the chance of you getting cancer in your foot. But does that make it a good idea?



That is not even a close analogy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

We have no difference on the spays/pyos.
it is the neuters that our info differs on. Every veterinarian must do CE- the doing of it doesn't make them better than or more knowledgeable. You might ask what lectures and wet labs your vet did for her CE last year, or look up the choices which are varied and interesting. 
No where is there evidence that removing testicles does anything besides increase odds for cancer of the prostate. FWIW- I imagine of my three scenarios by which the vet's info might point to less cancer of the prostate in a neuter- I suspect it is the client's interpretation of what was said .. not that the vet doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Most of the altered goldens I know all died before the age of 10 from some type of cancer were as the unaltered ones I know lived to about 14, on average dying from heart conditions.My sister currently has 2 unaltered girls between the ages of 8 and 12 both as fit as fiddles.
I've been acquainted with about 25 goldens, both male and female, in my life and I know this might not be the rule for all.Just thought I'd add my 2 cents.




The op must like hot topics


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

jeffscott947 said:


> That is not even a close analogy.



Why not?
If you remove a body part, you won't get cancer in that part
Pick the part you choose to remove - you remove the threat
Foot, hand, testicle - choose which one you want to remove


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

laprincessa said:


> Why not?
> If you remove a body part, you won't get cancer in that part
> Pick the part you choose to remove - you remove the threat
> Foot, hand, testicle - choose which one you want to remove


 They may have done that in medieval times to humans....


Today, a VERY common and EFFECTIVE treatment for older men, with prostate cancer, is to remove the testicles, in order to prolong their lives. No testosterone equals no feeding of that particular cancer, and it's growth slows dramatically!


My dogs will NEVER suffer the pain of not being able to mate, nor the deadly pyrometra that can occur in intact females.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OP- read the data yourself. 
This is obviously a hot topic, one we do not agree on here, unless you consider the multiple/long time GR breeders who do agree. 

The article I linked should give you good info, then ask your vet from a position of knowledge.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Pain of not being able to mate?? Talk about projecting human emotions!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Pain of not being able to mate?? Talk about projecting human emotions!





That's your take:


https://breedingbusiness.com/do-dogs-need-to-breed/


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol that's a sight about breeding. A little slanted and biased wouldn't you say? 

"if you have neutered or spayed your dog, you can start reading any other article but this one." 

Not sure that would be an article I would hang my hat on for this argument.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Perhaps we read different articles..LOL


"In short, dogs do not need to breed but *frustration* may come out of a lack of sexual interactions from the male. While, in the female dog, *not breeding may have both good and bad health and hormonal consequences*. Overall, it’s fine if you do not breed your dogs, but expect them to still show signs of wanting to mate. In females, these signs will show during her heat, and males will have a tendency to hump and chase females around. _Obviously, this article only talks about intact male and female dogs; if you have neutered or spayed your dog, you can start reading any other article but this one._
*Do Male Dogs Need To Mate?*

Dogs have not evolved in the way mankind has. Where we choose a sexual partner for a long-term relationship, dogs still think with the primal mindset of instant gratification. If a dog desires pleasure, especially a male dog, it will follow its natural instinct and pursue that pleasure. While they do not _need _to mate, it is a basic instinct of their nature to pursue sexual gratification.
There is not an actual requirement for male dogs to be neutered, but it is something that is encouraged in Western societies to prevent lots of unwanted puppies. If you do not intend to allow your dog to breed, a vet can advise you on the most suitable age for sterilization. Myths around behavioral habits resulting from your dog not being neutered still prevail, despite there being no evidence in support of this.
*It is untrue, for example, that restlessness in male dogs is due to not mating, but rather that this type of behavior is because a dog can sense a bitch on heat nearby but cannot get to her.* Having been sterilized, a male dog can, in fact, become calmer and more content, because the inherent frustration of smelling bitches on heat will have been dispersed and the dog will not be stressed. It is also a myth that a dog will become more aggressive if not neutered; and in fact, the opposite is more likely to be the case; the dog will be more placid."


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

jeffscott947 said:


> They may have done that in medieval times to humans....
> 
> 
> Today, a VERY common and EFFECTIVE treatment for older men, with prostate cancer, is to remove the testicles, in order to prolong their lives. No testosterone equals no feeding of that particular cancer, and it's growth slows dramatically!
> ...


Your point was that the males could get prostate cancer if not neutered
My point is that of course they won't if you neuter, because they won't have the parts anymore
Is that clear enough?

You're also talking about humping in another post - my first Golden was neutered at 6 months and he was the happiest humper you would ever care to meet. If it stood still, Max humped it. (No, it was not behavior I encouraged or allowed, but hey, a dog's gotta be a dog sometimes, right? Wouldn't want him to suffer the pain of not being able to hump a pillow!)


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Does anyone know the cost difference between a vasectomy and a full neuter?


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

laprincessa said:


> Your point was that the males could get prostate cancer if not neutered
> My point is that of course they won't if you neuter, because they won't have the parts anymore
> Is that clear enough?
> 
> You're also talking about humping in another post - my first Golden was neutered at 6 months and he was the happiest humper you would ever care to meet. If it stood still, Max humped it. (No, it was not behavior I encouraged or allowed, but hey, a dog's gotta be a dog sometimes, right? Wouldn't want him to suffer the pain of not being able to hump a pillow!)





Once again..apples and oranges!


I do agree that the OP should consult her OWN vet and make her OWN decisions..not based on ANYTHING read on the net..my own posts included..
The VET is always my 1st choice and has an EDUCATED opinion. I lost one dog to cancer at 5.5 (spayed), and all the rest lived to the ripe old ages of 11-13 yrs old (Neutered and spayed Beagles). IN this area..I have never, ever heard of a vet giving advice not to spay a pet, unless there was a darn good MEDICAL reason not to spay. My 14.5 yr old rescued Border Collie had to be an early neuter but that has zero effect on her.



A male dog will still have the frustration of not being able to mate if he sniffs a bitch in heat and can't get to her. Humping is not always sexual, but I guess you already knew that. (as in dominance).


I NEVER give medical advice, but attempt to offer articles and links so people can make their own INFORMED decisions!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

So Jeff in your opinion my un-altered dogs that I have no plans to breed are in pain & sexually frustrated? OK...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My vet is totally in agreement that Maverick should not be neutered until he's at least two years old - and has said that we will discuss it again at that time because if there's no medical reason to do so, there's no reason to do so.
There's an apple for you


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

laprincessa said:


> My vet is totally in agreement that Maverick should not be neutered until he's at least two years old - and has said that we will discuss it again at that time because if there's no medical reason to do so, there's no reason to do so.
> There's an apple for you



So happy for you and your vet. Hope all goes well.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> So Jeff in your opinion my un-altered dogs that I have no plans to breed are in pain & sexually frustrated? OK...





I don't know your dogs, and thus have no opinion..


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

So... a quick google search trying to compare the costs of a neuter versus vasectomy (which had no results or input) said that vets are reluctant or flat out won't do a vasectomy on a dog. So isn't this a moot point?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet recommends, and does, vasectomies.
If you look around, so do other vets.



Miranda Gallegos said:


> So... a quick google search trying to compare the costs of a neuter versus vasectomy (which had no results or input) said that vets are reluctant or flat out won't do a vasectomy on a dog. So isn't this a moot point?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet recommends, and does, vasectomies.
> If you look around, so do other vets.


Thanks. I don't have my puppy yet so I haven't chosen a vet. 
What is the cost difference, do you know? Just curious.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My vet does vasectomies as well, but his recommendation for me specifically is to leave my males intact. To quote him "the science suggests it's best". I do know this is not his recommendation for everyone. I've owned intact males for 30 years and have never had an accidental breeding. I have owned females at the same time as the males but they have been spayed.

I have absolutely never had an issue with humping, that's a training problem. I have a friend that just had a male neutered "to calm him down". She was shocked when she picked him up and the vet told her to spend the next few weeks doing training for some of the specific issues she thought neutering him would fix. Neutering is not a fix for unwanted behavior, but training is. JMO You know what they say about opinions.....


----------



## Laura Albert (Oct 21, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> No. I've written about it a hundred times here. Reasons include orthopedic, cancer, longevity, hormonal. Neutering does not solve behavioral issues. I see no reason to EVER neuter a dog. None of my boys are neutered. Zero problems.


I have a beautiful Golden boy who is going on 12 So well behaved and never a problem dog! Also did not neuter him. I had hopes that we might breed him but it never happened. I would never do that again to a dog. You all will get a kick out of this but once I had my dog neutered and when he got home from the vet I was so sad because I didn't know they castrate the poor dog. I honestly thought that they did it like men...I now have a Golden puppy who I will keep in tact. He is a very high bread and expensive dog and I wish I could breed him but I signed papers that said I would not breed him. I still don't have a good explanation of why I cant? Something about how they want to keep the blood line healthy. I would only want healthy researched DNA doggies so I would not just hook him up with any dog. If anyone has a good explanation of this or how I could breed him safely after signing my rights away, please chime in.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Miranda prices are set by the vet you choose. Might wait a couple of years before asking, I'm sure the prices will change in this time. 

Laura when your dog is old enough to get full clearances and your boy has been proven to be worthy of breeding then discuss this with your breeder. It's her kennel name & bloodlines she is trying to preserve (and standard maintained) and doesn't want just any two dogs put together just because you can.

BTW bread is something you eat


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Laura Albert said:


> I now have a Golden puppy who I will keep in tact. He is a very high bread and expensive dog and I wish I could breed him but I signed papers that said I would not breed him. I still don't have a good explanation of why I cant? Something about how they want to keep the blood line healthy. I would only want healthy researched DNA doggies so I would not just hook him up with any dog. If anyone has a good explanation of this or how I could breed him safely after signing my rights away, please chime in.



Many good breeders have spent decades building up their breeding program. This has involved a great deal of expense, including showing their dogs in conformation and/or other venues (obedience, agility, field, etc.) to obtain titles providing evidence that their dogs are top-class representatives of the breed - in other words, that they are the type of dog that should be bred. And not all of their pups will do this. They will only breed a tiny percentage of the pups they produce, and they will do this by choice, selecting only the best examples to keep and breed. Having invested all that time, energy, money and knowledge into their kennel name, they obviously do not want others to ruin their work by opting to breed pups that have not obtained titles.



Then there is the whole question of health. Are you familiar with the Golden Retriever association's code of ethics concerning health testing for dogs that will be bred? If not, that is the primary reason why you should not breed your dog. Under the code of ethics, Goldens that are to be bred must undergo a variety of health tests to ensure that, at the very least, their hips, elbows, heart and eyes are clear of problems. The breed is subject to a lot of nasty (and expensive) health conditions (hip and elbow dysplasia, eye conditions leading to blindness, etc.), and the likelihood of pups being affected by these problems is greatly reduced if the breeder tests the parents (and if previous generations are tested too) and breeds only healthy dogs. In addition to these four "core" health tests, there are numerous other genetic tests that are usually carried out. Are you familiar with ichthyosis and NCL, for example? If not, that is another excellent reason why you should not breed your dog. Good breeders know how to select breeding pairs to ensure that the pups aren't affected with these (and other) conditions.


Breeders will occasionally lift the non-breeding restriction in certain specific cases, for example, if you train and show your dog in conformation and obtain titles, or if you train and compete with your dog and obtain obedience, agility or other performance championships. Providing, of course, that you carry out all the required health and genetic testing when your dog is two years old. They will certainly not lift the restriction if you do not do these things.


All this is done to protect puppy buyers - to make sure the pups that are sold have the best possible chance of being healthy. Breeding is not something to be undertaken lightly. If you're going to produce pups, you have a duty to make sure you've done everything you possibly can to ensure that those pups will be healthy and good representatives of their breed. It takes a lot of knowledge to be able to do that, and is not something to be undertaken lightly.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

No, I do not plan to neuter my dog without a medical need. I had a vet want to neuter Pilot because he had a hot spot. Obviously, that won't cure a hot spot so why even mention it? Luckily I'm smarter than that. I have heard of all kinds of excuses vets use to talk owners into neutering. There's actually a local former police dog here that they neutered because the vet said it would solve a urinary issue. The problem was actually kidney stones so he required another surgery while still recovering from the first. 



He is 2 1/2 and has no behavioral issues....unless being cuddly is some issue I'm not aware of.  I think training goes a long way in preventing problems before they get a chance to start.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> No. I've written about it a hundred times here. Reasons include orthopedic, cancer, longevity, hormonal. Neutering does not solve behavioral issues. I see no reason to EVER neuter a dog. None of my boys are neutered. Zero problems.



I agree 100%


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mmmph. Am listening to the radio while I'm working over here. Keep hearing a commercial pushing 4 month neuter/spays for dogs and cats. Because this is the only way to prevent unwanted litters. Because even waiting until the dogs are 6 months old is too late to prevent litters. 

It kinda sounds like a return to the "intact dogs spontaneously spawn" way of thinking w/r to dogs.

And obviously we all know that shelters are FULLLLLLLL of purebred golden retriever puppies who happened because an unknowing owner had a intact young dog who spawned just because he could. >.<


----------



## mi1215 (Oct 15, 2019)

If we do decide to neuter later on in life (after he is developed), at what age do you recommend neutering?

(First time Golden Owner)


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

For those who appreciate having some science behind their recommendations, and who aren't familiar with anything other than the blanket "dogs should be neutered at 6 months" recommendation of many vets, Google "UC Davis Golden Retriever early spay neuter" to access a bunch of info to explain why many of us have chosen to keep our dogs (especially our males) intact for life. Note that the cancer risk in Goldens (esp the lethal cancers that many Goldens die from, and which seem to be lower in intact males) is much higher than for most other breeds, and if a vet doesn't know that, then they may be applying the same recommendation for your Golden as they do for someone's schnauzer or mixed breed.

I've had three male Golden and this was my experience:

Dog 1 was neutered at 8 months. He grew so tall and thin that we used to joke that he was a "rare North American Coursing Retriever" (we half wondered if his mom had had a little somethin-somethin on the side with a Borzoi . Other than a lot of energy, and a tendency to "air hump" other dogs to invite play, he had no behavioral problems. He also had excellent health until we lost him at 11 to intestinal lymphoma.

Dog 2 was kept intact until he was 6. He was dog reactive and his default meeting any new dog of either sex was to mount and hump them (which the other dogs did NOT appreciate and their understandable response just reinforced his belief that other dogs weren't "safe"). He was VERY persistent about it! And for those of you who think humping is "just a training issue"... I am an experienced dog trainer and I took him to some of the best professional trainers in our area to try to address the issue, and never had much success in reducing the humping at all (it was a stress/anxiety reaction more than a sexual or dominance one - he rarely humped dogs he knew and was comfortable with) - it was in the end something to be managed rather than eliminated. When he was six we knew we'd be getting a female puppy, so that tipped the scales to decide to have him neutered. Although it did not "cure" his humping or his reactivity, it did noticeably decrease his determination (and, I think, a bit of his anxiety) so that our management and training were much more effective. He was robustly healthy... until we lost him at 11 to sinus cancer.

Dog 3 is our current dog. He is still intact and so far that has caused ZERO problems. He is quietly friendly to every dog he meets (and I train and compete in agility and obedience and he comes to work with me - where there are lots of dogs). He does not hump, he does not harass my (now spayed) female dog, he does not wander, he does not mark in the house, and most other dogs seem fine with him... so far he is the best behaved and most stable dog I've owned. Fingers and toes crossed he will stay intact for life and die of natural causes at a ripe old age.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I am against neutering *especially before* the dog has fully physically matured.

Our first male was neutered very young. He died from osteo sarcoma.
Our second male was altered after 2 years old. We did because he was reactive and we were (wrongly) told it would help with that. It didn't. He died from Chemodectoma - a heart tumor that has no treatment.

Both died way too young. Did neutering contribute to them getting cancer? I'll never know.

Our current male is 4 and intact. He won't be/can't be neutered.

Our oldest female was spayed at about 4 years old. She's goofy and a little chubby, but healthy.
Our youngest girls is going on 4. She has not been spayed. She is a poorly trained brat, but healthy. I blame the trainer.

Based on current science, we won't ever have a boy neutered again unless for health reasons. 

All the (show) breeders I know have intact well behaved males that all get along and are all much older than our first two boys lived.
There is a reason mother nature put those things there...


----------



## mi1215 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for your input. We definitely want to wait until after he has physically matured.


----------



## Jayce Damien Sixx (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm against it. My last golded I had neutered at age 9 ONLY because he was diabetic and when he was around my Shitzu when she was in heat his sugar level would drop from 25 (which is way to high) down to 4 in under 2 hours which is a dangerously low level. (He would get VERY excited and that's what caused his level to drop so much so fast) So I had him neutered. The next time my Shitzu was in heat, he was fine. He lived to 4 months short of 14 years!! I think not having him done for so long is what helped him live so long. I looked for weeks online on the subject and MANY breeders and others say not to have them neutered at all. I now have another golden male and he is 10 months old. I have no intention of having him done unless of course, a medical reason arises.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know, sorry. My boy is intact.



Miranda Gallegos said:


> Thanks. I don't have my puppy yet so I haven't chosen a vet.
> What is the cost difference, do you know? Just curious.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I agree 100%


Too bad that it seems to be the policy of most shelters to neuter and spay as a matter of course. I am sure we would have been able to make sure that Oscar stayed out of trouble if he had been left intact. I understand the rationale for making the choice but, particularly with goldens who are so prone to cancer, any way to help prevent or forestall that eventuality would be very wonderful.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

last dog dead at 9 years 3 months due to hemangiosarcoma. Five years almost to the day she was spayed. Current dog not spayed. Will never be.


First dog got fatty tumors. Fatty tumor on rear thigh was site of cancer. 

Current dog no fatty tumors.


Ask the Vet that wants to spay/neuter your dog if they will do it for free.


----------



## Jessica0.0 (Oct 15, 2019)

From the sides of health and behaviors, neutering or spaying has some benefits to our pup. For example, it can prevent some health issues (such as breast cancer) and aggression behaviors due to the stimulation of sex hormones. Also, for female dogs, spaying can prevent some unplanned puppies.


----------

